# Clomid virgin - first cycle length query???



## sweetpeapodder (Feb 6, 2005)

Hello!

I've got a really daft question about cycle length and ovulation to ask - I hope some of you will be able to advise...

I usually have an average cycle length of 35 days - so that would probably put me as ovulating at day 21 

This is my first Clomid cycle - I had read that you should ovulate so many days after the last dose - but I haven't done yet I think - some ov pains but no positive pee stick result.

I am due for a blood test on CD28 from my GP.

So what I really want to know is does Clomid help you ov at the time which would be "normal for you" e.g. for me cd 21, or does it usually make you ov around day 14-ish no matter what your cycle.

I'm really confused.... 

Best wishes

Alison


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hiya Alison and welcome to the wonderful world of clomid 

I have a cycle length of about 33 days and ov about CD19.  your dates would be right.  the thing with clomid is that your cycle length can change and only seeing how things go will give you clear answers.  don't be worried though if you haven't ov yet or got a +opk its obviously not been yet.  If you keep notes in your diary you will start to see a regular pattern emerging.

You don't have to ov exactly so many days from taking the tabs, everyone is different and it really depends on your cycle length.  someone with a 28 day cycle would ov CD14 for instance.  

You're having your bloods checked on the right day too, if you ov CD21, having bloods 7 days later.

Pre-clomid my cycles were all over the place but they have settled it right down to a cycle length of 32/33 days.

Good luck   you're in the right place xxx


----------



## sweetpeapodder (Feb 6, 2005)

Thanks for this - I'm trying to keep track of everything this month - I didn't appreciate until I saw everyone's posts how unpredictable Clomid seems to be - I had been labouring under the misbelief that if it's drugs it must be predictable!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Best thing to do is take the tablets and see what happens, and ask us along the way.  you have a guide of your dates to follow, most importantly get lots of   in over ovulation. from my experience worrying about side effects etc can't help you, just go with the flow!   xxx


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat (Aug 12, 2005)

Hi there

I can totally relate to how you feel.  I took Clomid for 6 months last year and am currently on month 4 of a further 12 month course.

Before I took it first time around my cycle length was 33 days but altered on Clomid.  This time around my cycles were shorter anyway and have remained pretty much the same.

What my Gynae advised was to take it for a month with no day 12 test.  Then on month 2 base the "day 21" test on the length of cycle you had in month 1.  Lucky I did that as first time around my 33 day cycle went down to 26 days as soon as I took Clomid so based my day 21 on that which turned out to be pretty accurate as my cycles were 26 - 27 days in length for those 6 months.

Best of luck.  I know how you feel.  My gynae has been on holiday when my last 2 day 21s were done so I had to remain on 50mg even though I suspected it wasnt working. Luckily my GP agreed I should up the dose and now Im o'ing but having day 21s done EVERY month to ensure that O is happening each cycle.

Hugs

Witchie Poo Cat


----------

